# 67 GTO Seat Restoration



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got finished restoring the seats on my 67 Goat. The last thing to do is to put the "bullet" end caps on. Any suggestions on the best way to put them on??


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used a round punch to open the tips up because they were too tight to fit over the chrome molding.

I pushed them over the end of the molding, then crimped them with small hog-ring pliers.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! I am going to try that!


----------

